# Weed ID ????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Got a small spot I've been bush hogging for several years, got some equipment wrecking debri out of it and think I might want to try to glean a 
cut of hay from it late this summer.

I bush hogged it several weeks ago and last week hit it with some 2,4-D. The 2,4-D pretty much got everything, except this weed. It was only 
slightly burnt. What is this weed and what spray can I use to get rid of it and still cut hay in late August?























Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

dig one up and show a photo of the root stock. does it have a tuber?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

also, does the weed have a woody stem or fleshy?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think Hayman is onto it.....as it looks herbaceous to me. Probably need to spot spray it with brush killer....Gordon's or others.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

That's what we all beggars lice here....in late summer it gets about waist high and is covered in little flat green seeds that adhere to your clothing and shoes. I'm thinking the actual name for it might be beggar weed. 2,4d won't touch it.....dicamba might.....but I know triclopyr(remedy) will kill it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't want to hijack leeave96 thread, but can anyone also Id this weed? Thanks


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I don't want to hijack leeave96 thread, but can anyone also Id this weed? Thanks


 Bedstraw.....there are a few different varieties, some like the catchweed bedstraw are spring annuals and others are perennials. Hard to tell the difference from a picture. Are the stems kind of barbed with a rough scratchy feeling if you run against the barbs and has little green seed balls that stick to your socks and shoes?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's some more views


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I don't want to hijack leeave96 thread, but can anyone also Id this weed? Thanks


Looks like Sericia Lespedeza to me.

To the OP, Dogbane is the first thing to come to mind.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD, looks like serica to me as well, triangular stem? Bonfire, it doesn't look like our dogbane here, are there different types?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

If it is dogbane and serica, surmount will get both I believe and take care of your milkweed at the same time along with sandbriars. What's not to love?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> I don't want to hijack leeave96 thread, but can anyone also Id this weed? Thanks


Yeppp! Catchweed bedstraw---Hate it, hate it, hate it! It is toxic to other plants around it. 2,4D hurts it just enough to make it mad!

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wonderful. Rain, dogbane, bedstraw, and now japanese beetles. I guess locusts are next. Lol
Jap beetles do like to eat the dogbane though!!! Haha


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

A few more pics. Note three leaves per stem.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks like hemp dogbane. Shits a PITA. I use 24D and Cimmaron. Thing is, if you kill it it still stands there dumb as a fence post. A lot of still ends up in your hay. Toxic even if it's brown & crispy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Yeppp! Catchweed bedstraw
> 
> Ralph


Agree.

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

leeave96 said:


> A few more pics. Note three leaves per stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info:

Don't think it's dogbane or common chickweed as the leaf patterns don't match up. These leaves are trefoil and are not opposite.

Doing some googling - I've found a flower that is in the mid-Atlantic called Baptisia australis or wild blue indigo. It looks very similar with the trefoil leaves and roots system.

I just don't know - still searching - LOL!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If it attracts japanese beetles, it's another indicator of dogbane.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> More info:
> Don't think it's dogbane or common chickweed as the leaf patterns don't match up. These leaves are trefoil and are not opposite.
> Doing some googling - I've found a flower that is in the mid-Atlantic called Baptisia australis or wild blue indigo. It looks very similar with the trefoil leaves and roots system.
> I just don't know - still searching - LOL!
> ...


 That's definatly not dogbane and is what we call beggars lice here. Did some digging on the internet trying to find its real name. Tick trefoil is the real name.....but there are many different species of tick trefoils and identification is difficult at best.....some are annuals and some are perennials. The one you have in your pictures looks identical to what we have here and it is a perennial.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.hiltonpond.org/ThisWeek040908.html


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

FarmerCline said:


> That's definatly not dogbane and is what we call beggars lice here. Did some digging on the internet trying to find its real name. Tick trefoil is the real name.....but there are many different species of tick trefoils and identification is difficult at best.....some are annuals and some are perennials. The one you have in your pictures looks identical to what we have here and it is a perennial.


I think you have nailed it!

Next question - is it poison to horses, cows, goats, etc? What spray would you use to kill it? I've been looking, but haven't found anything that specifically lists this.

BTW - my mother's side of the family is from western NC. As a boy, I spent a lot of time down there in Haywood County, Canton, Clyde, Waynesville and up on the parkway. Family farmed tobacco. Lots of Ford and MF tractors. I remember when the first Kubota showed-up.

Thanks again!
Bill


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> I think you have nailed it!
> Next question - is it poison to horses, cows, goats, etc? What spray would you use to kill it? I've been looking, but haven't found anything that specifically lists this.
> BTW - my mother's side of the family is from western NC. As a boy, I spent a lot of time down there in Haywood County, Canton, Clyde, Waynesville and up on the parkway. Family farmed tobacco. Lots of Ford and MF tractors. I remember when the first Kubota showed-up.
> Thanks again!
> Bill


 It's not poison that I'm aware of.....especially in small quantities I imagine. Come to think about it I have never seen it in pastures......being a legume it might be palatable in the early growth stages but it gets woody as it matures.

As you found 2,4d won't touch it.....I'm not certain if dicamba will kill it or not, but dicamba seems to control a lot more harder to kill weeds than 2,4d so it might be worth a shot. I know remedy(triclopyr) will kill it but would be more costly to spray.

I'm just down the mountains in the foothills of Burke county.....Valdese NC to be exact.


----------

